# Sticky sidewalk pigeon



## hopsii (May 29, 2005)

This afternoon, I found a pigeon that was struggling to walk (couldn't fly) on the sidewalk. The bird didn't object me picking her up, so I brought her home. 

Upon closer look, her underside and the left wing were covered with sticky goo (no smell, possibly motor oil? tarmac tar?) which she was desperately trying to clean with her beak but in vain. One of her feet was tangled with sticky goo and human hair. 

After cleaning some initial goo off her beak and feet, she ate about a few tablespoons of birdseeds, and a tiny piece of apple. She's pooping well.

Cleaned her with Dawn and warm water as much as I could, and towel dried her, but she's still very sticky. She's sleeping soundly in a large cardboard box now. She also drank water while I was washing her. Very docile bird, and hard to believe she's a wild pigeon. She doesn't peck or fight me. 

We'll probably take her to New England Wildlife Center tomorrow.

Hope she's warm enough. I'll take the box upstairs (warmer during the night) when I go to sleep. 

Oh, btw, it appears no broken wing. Just very sticky. 

Here's a vine video loop of her. 
https://vine.co/v/iBbpMXtimMV


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

What a lovely bird! Does the New England wildlife help and not euthanize pigeons? Thank you for helping this beautiful bird. Please make sure he will be ok where you take him. Perhaps he could be released where you found him after the goo is gone.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Get a heater or heating pad on that bird for more heat not just room temperature. Do the bathing quickly so that it will not panic and die. You might have to bath it a number of times. With oil the bird does not have any temperature regulation and will get cold just like it is cold in rain. That wildlife center might very well put the bird down if you do not check real good first. I am sure there are bird rehab people in Cambridge, Mass as well and somebody on here might know someone in Mass-----maybe.....Glad you found the birdie and keep us updated. Maybe put a little soft cloth in the box for comfort or a towel so it can perch on top of it...Birdies and Birdies and more Birdies...You did real good and it looks eating and happy. Businesses and private homes use that goo type of stuff on roofs to deter pigeons and it kills them because they freeze to death. My first pigeon I ever saw was in the corner of my yard "freezing to death", and I found it and it took about 8 or 9 baths to clean it up ..So glad you have it..Thanks for helping it.. Its a real mess to get off just like smeared vaseline... Once they land in it and stick they try to get it off and smear it all over their body and then die..terrible..Thanks for helping this pigeon.


----------



## hopsii (May 29, 2005)

Thank you, c.hert and cwebster, for your replies.

She made a little noise in the box, so I went to check on her. Turns out she took a huge dump. 

I've got her wrapped in a towel, and as soon as I placed her in the bottom of my oversized shirt flipped up to cup her, she fell asleep. So trusting...

She was very calm during the first bath. Just a few flatter of her wings.

What did you use to clean your first pigeon, c.hert? This gooey stuff is god-awful, and very hard to get it off. Is there anything better than Dawn and warm water?

I know the vet who has founded New England Wildlife Center. He's really caring, and so are all the staff who work there. As long as the animal is treatable, they will. I've taken a wild rat fledgling (yes, needy wildlife seem to find me - I rescued her off the icy snow pile this past spring) to the center for sneezes. Several years ago, they've treated a starling with a broken wing I found, and sent me a letter to let me know the bird was released in the nearby sanctuary.

Anyway, thanks again for moral support. The pigeon is sleeping soundly in my shirt, wrapped in a towel, on my lap. She must have been freezing these past few days in the rain. Poor thing. Probably sleep-deprived, and starving, too.

Here's the first vine video of her.
https://vine.co/v/iBbrzxhbEEV


----------



## hopsii (May 29, 2005)

Tweeted a photo of the pigeon. https://twitter.com/otterx/status/665410791852662785


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

hopsii, what a cute bird! Thank you for taking care of this poor bird. Glad wildlife find you and that you help them. You are a very kind person! Thank you.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Dawn is what is recommended and I believe is used by wildlife centers to clean animals with oil on them...Precious birdie..Thanks for the pictures..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If the stuff is sticky like a glue, some use mineral oil. Here is a link where they have used vegetable oil. 

How to Remove Glue
• To begin removing glue, make sure that your bird is calm and is not moving about. Keep the bird occupied with a treat or toy so you can begin to clean. You could cover up the bird’s eyes with a cloth to calm him down.

• Take one of your soft cloths and dip it into vegetable oil. Rub this gently on the bird feathers with the glue on them, and leave it applied for a few minutes.

• Now, with the other cloth, wipe away the oil and glue from the feathers.

• Repeat these steps until you have managed to get rid of all the glue and oil.

• With some mild soapy water, wash the bird so that the oil is completely removed.
http://www.birdtrader.co.uk/bird_advice/removing-glue-from-bird-feathers/25


----------



## hopsii (May 29, 2005)

Earlier today. https://vine.co/v/iBvDO0MtwEt
She looks cleaner, and slightly less sticky. Looks like she was grooming herself a little as well. There were some picked down feathers in the box.

Called the New England Wildlife Center, and they said they'll help the bird, and release her in the nearby sanctuary. I'm taking her there tomorrow. 

The bird regained self-consciousness(?), and now grunts when touched in the sensitive areas. Not sure if she'll let me wash today. 

c.hert, what was your experience like? Did your pigeons protest being washed?

(I wish I had more experience with birds 😉)

Luckily, we have a bottle of Dawn that we use only for heavy duty jobs. So, that's what I've been using on this bird. Wish it didn't smell so perfume-like. 

Thank you, cwebster & c.hert. You've been very kind & helpful.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

My experience was horrible just like yours and yes as the pigeon gets more and more stuff off it gets more and more grouchy---lol..In time I left it fly in the loft and pen and I think it is still on the male side. I was afraid to leave it go because I felt it might go back to the same roof or whatever it got it from. I first saw it up on the wire beaming in the sun and I thought being stupid: "Oh what a beautiful birdie so shiny", then I found it in the corner of the outside of the garage and saw the vaselene like stuff on it and tried to wash it off and it was hard coming off but gets better with each washing. This pigeon that I found had so much stuff on the bottom and feet I had to spoon some of it off---it was terrible...I called a bird rehab place for advice "greenwood I think" and the lady told me to give it a bath in dawn several times and when I bath it if it should start open mouth breathing it is panicking and place it back in a quiet area for it to settle down for she said it could die in panic..So I just carry on with that advice...Thank you for taking care of that pigeon and actually caring...


----------



## hopsii (May 29, 2005)

Thank you, c.hert, for sharing your experiences. It's very helpful.

Thank you, Jay3, for more information. Definitely good to know.

Dr. Mertz at the New England Wildlife Center briefly examined the sticky pigeon this afternoon, and told us that the gooey substance is most likely some cooking oil. They see many birds troubled by it. It makes sense because there are many restaurants on Cambridge Street where I found the struggling bird.

Anyway, the lucky bird will be fully examined, cleaned, and rehabilitated at the Center, and will be released. They said it will take months for her to fully regrow her down feather. They'll let me know when the bird will be released.










I miss the bird, but it's better for her to be at the Center. Who knows, she might fly back upon her release. Is it true that pigeons, like crows, can remember faces? I feed the little birds (mainly house sparrows) in the yard all the time, so I'll be looking our for her.


----------



## hopsii (May 29, 2005)

Made a couple more vine videos of the sticky pigeon before setting off to the New England Wildlife Center this morning.

https://vine.co/v/iBTKI2g33hj

https://vine.co/v/iBFHLmZiB3A


Oh, and the little birds and the 'all that jazz' pigeon feeding in the yard.

https://vine.co/v/eEwQQ7z0OBi

https://vine.co/v/eEw2WbOLLar

All that jazz pigeon: https://vine.co/v/e0aA2gUJ5QD


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I like your scarf in that picture..lol lol That is one very lucky feral pigeon and thank you for caring and helping and updating us...Thank you sooooo much.. also beautiful pictures and video as well..


----------



## hopsii (May 29, 2005)

A few more photos of the sticky pigeon.

First one is showing her gooey side before the first bath.

The other two are from this morning, showing her cleaner side.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

They should name that birdie "Queenie" because of all that good food. Thanks so much..


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

You did a wonderful thing, rescuing that gorgeous bird. Would let the wildlife center know that if for some reason he can't be released, you would be willing to,adopt him, if you are interested in a lifelong friend. Great job taking care of him and getting him help!


----------



## ohiokings (Aug 16, 2015)

*great job !*

if everyone had a heart as big as yours, the world would be a much better place for birds!!


----------



## hopsii (May 29, 2005)

Thank you, c.hert, cwebster, & ohiokings for your kind word and advice. The pleasure was all mine, helping this bird. I enjoyed helping her so much I wrote about it on Medium.

The day I found her struggling on the sidewalk was the day my last rescue house rabbit, Daisy, passed away three years ago. I know it's a coincident, but I'd like to believe there's this inexplicable energy (Einstein called it "spooky physics") out there to connect us in such an uncanny way. Perhaps, I needed to save this pigeon as much as she needed my help - that sort of way.

Anyway, when I hear from the wildlife center, I'll share the news.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

A well written piece--thank you for helping the birdie..


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Loved your write up. You did a wonderful thing helping the bird. Hope you can get updates from them on how he is doing.


----------



## hopsii (May 29, 2005)

*Update on the rescued sticky sidewalk pigeon - Good News!*

Hi, I have good news!

Just received a postcard from the New England Wildlife Center, where they took in and cared for the rescued pigeon.

---------
NEW ENGLAND WILDLIFE CENTER
500 Columbian Street, South Weymouth, MA 02190
WWW.NEWILDLIFE.ORG
New England Wildlife Center on Facebook
781-682-4878

Thank you for taking the time to help one of New England's wild animals in need. Without caring and concerned citizens, such as you, we would be unable to help sick and injured wildlife. We are happy to report that the *ROCK DOVE*
you admitted to the hospital was *released*! Thank you very much for caring and for taking the time to bring this patient to the Center.

New England Wildlife Center is a non-profit organization dedicated to wildlife rehabilitation and also to natural science and conservation education. The Center treats approximately 2,500 injured and orphaned patients each year and has trained over 450 undergraduate students from over 75 different colleges and universities. The support of people like you, those who care enough to rescue a suffering wild animal, and those who support us financially, enable us to work together to preserve New England's precious wild legacy. We receive no tax money to care for wildlife. Please consider to pay for the medical nutritional, and housing bills for thousands of animals for which the Center is often a last resort.

OPEN SEVEN DAYS A WEEK FOR EDUCATIONAL TOURS
FOR ANIMAL ADMISSIONS: TUESDAY THRU FRIDAY - 10am till 2pm​---------
I bet the pigeon flew back to the old neighborhood even before they mailed this postcard.

I've sent a small donation to the Center, and I will again. If any of you also like to chip in, here's their link: https://www.facebook.com/New-England-Wildlife-Center-155761571166594/app/208195102528120/
It's really a wonderful organization.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

All the way around a good thread and story and posting. Thank you for helping that sticky pigeon and so glad you found a real good wildlife center.. Best of wishes to you and of course the birdie...Thanks so much..


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

So glad to hear the pigeon was released! You did a great job finding the rescue and rescuing the sticky pigeon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

So glad the bird did well, and that there are places in N.E. where they will take in pigeons. 
Good job!


----------



## hopsii (May 29, 2005)

Thank you, c.hert, cwebster, Jay3, and everyone else wishing luck to the sticky pigeon! 

I bet the pigeon will show up to feed here with the little birds (I feed house sparrows and others) as she know where I live. lol Although, it would be nearly impossible for me to tell pigeons apart, I'll keep a look out for her. 

xoxoxo


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

What a wonderful way to end the thread! So happy for both you and the pigeon you saved. While the rescue center cared for him, you saved him!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I bet she winds up with the other birds feeding. You will see her again and maybe even recognize her as well. Good for you and the birdie---you did good...


----------



## columbaNY (Nov 16, 2014)

What a great ending. 

Don't be surprised if she comes to your window looking to stay a few nights a week and then hanging out with her friends on the other days. Better have your credit card handy, she looks like she needs nice things.


----------

